# I found a pigeon...again...



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Yep, another one. There I was trimming the pine trees on the south side of my house. I heard the dog on the corner house barking. I looked over in that direction and there was a pigeon strutting on the side of the street. A car came by and stopped, then went around the pigeon to avoid hitting it. My first thought was that it was Ruby, my last rescue, as she did sneak out once before and looked like her from a distance. 

I ran across the street and it started running . I caught the bird and put it in a rescue cage after examining it. 

It ate well and drank a lot of ACV water. Doing well today.

More later.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good for you!
Can't wait to see and hear about her/him....whatever.........LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad to hear about the rescue, Victor, the bird is quite the lucky one!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It ate like there was no tomorrow yesterday and took a lot of water in as well. 

Today, it ate well and have it on ACV today with probiotic in seed bowl.

Very attentive today and in isolation. 

I believe this bird was exhausted and hungry/thirsty.

Tomorrow, it gets a treated bath and I will re-examin it.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

It couldn't have found a better person to rescue it. One lucky pigeon. Good job. min


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like he will be well soon thanks to all your tender loving care.

The bird probably think it died and went to heaven!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I need some input everyone. The pigeon I found on September 18th is still here. I treated it for worms the first week I had the bird and it has been eating a balanced pigeon diet very well. After it finished the wormer, I have been given it ACV at least once a week, and a few drops more than I do my regular pigeons. It has had three treated baths, the most recent one the day before yasterday. I belive this to be a male, but not too sure yet. It is now recovering from molting to. When I put my hand its cage to service the cage where it is housed, it will wing slap me and groan at me but with only one wing. When it goes into the aviary (alone) it runs holding one wing up...the same one it wing slaps me with. It does not seen to use the other one at all. There are no visible wounds or open cuts antwhere. The poops are fairly normal now compared to the runny green colored ones it produced on week one. It will not fly. When I try to catch it, it may loose its balance, and fall on its side or back and then has problems getting back up. It looks like a pigeon that I used to see years ago when business in our city used to poisen them.The throat is clear. I probably should have treated it for canker, and I intend to do so now before the next worm treatment is due Nov 23rd. Has anyone here ever encountered a rescue like mine? I am at a loss here.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you felt the wing joint, where it connects to the body for swelling?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the only thing I can think of is an xray to see if the wings was fratured or something, is any of the wing joints swollen?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Good point Charis and Spirit wings. Am running behind today with chores. I will recheck more thoroughly now when I service the coop and their cages. Thanks.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I checked under the wings, especially under the one that "Feisty" does not use and they looked well. The body is smooth as a feral can be. No swelling that I can see. I suspected a problem with its wing last week after everything else seemed to be going in a positive direction. . The pigeon is strong. It was hard holding him today but he calmed down long enough to let me check underneath the wings and the wing. I forgot to mention that at least twice a week the pigeon gets pro biotic to its water and seed too. I sat the pigeon down on the coop floor and he jumped up, as to fly and I did see a little wing movement in its lame wing. It did not fall off on its side when it tried to get away from me. Fast runner indeed.I put him back into its 24 inch Guinea pig cage that he resides in . I have been putting the pigeon in the coop with the others the last two weeks after everything else seemed to going fine. Yesterday was a nice, warm sunny day here and he spent a couple of hours with the girl birds who are nice unlike my macho men males.He seemed to enjoy sunning and perched on a 8 inch diameter tree limb that I placed as a decoration. My camera batteries are dead, so I will take some shots on Friday as it is supposed to be warm and sunny again.My eyes are still dilated from my yearly eye doctors visit, so please excuse the rush and possible misspellings.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well, you may never know without an xray, but that may be done really for your own knowledge, just to say" yep something was fractured in there," he is probably healed now so, sounds like he's a grounder, with the stress of getting an xray it might not be worth it unless you could treat it, perhaps he just is going to be handicapped. he sounds pretty cute to me... great care your giving him.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

lucky u, why that nevee happens to me
i look and look, and look and i never seem to find any .
((((((


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Yeah...lucky me. 

They usually find you when they are in need.

Be patient and you will get your wish.

One more thing....

be careful what you ask for.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

that's right you just made a wish mistake, everytime i wish for a certain kind of bird i get slammed with them, this year it was crows.
i keep wishing for flying squirrel babies but i have yet to get any 
now watch watch happens


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Victor said:


> Yeah...lucky me.
> 
> They usually find you when they are in need.
> 
> ...


ROFL! Ain't that the truth! I keep hoping for another abandoned 'possum baby to find me, but over the years all that happens is the birds and cats find me!  I don't have extra advice, just to say I do have a few birds (my newest one Webby is one) who won't fly at all and don't seem to be injured. Webby for instance holds his wing down a bit and can use it to fly up about a foot or so, but that's it. Mr. Nelson (one of my oldest) came to me with bb gun scar tissue under one wing and after five or so years was able to fly again. So maybe only time will tell . . . I hope he does well and also that your other pij feels better.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Good job helping this bird to recover. Way to go, Victor!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is Fiesty, my latest grounded pigeon. The picture here is about a week old. He has improved much after molting. He is able to jump now on the perch which he seems to like a lot when he is in the avairy. He took a bath ON HIS OWN yesterday.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a cutie he is.
Victor, you sure are a pigeon magnet.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Handsome blue check. Glad he's feeling well enough to bathe on his own!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feisty is a REAL CUTIE, Victor and I KNOW he/she will have a WONDERFUL home with you!!

We willl look forward to positive updates!!

My gang and I are sending GREETINGS TO ALL!!

With LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> that's right you just made a wish mistake, everytime i wish for a certain kind of bird i get slammed with them, this year it was crows.
> *i keep wishing for flying squirrel babies *but i have yet to get any
> now watch watch happens


Had them twice in my life. Get to know tree cutters in your area. In the spring, if they drop a tree with flying squirrels in it, you got your babies. Be advised they are a handful and mainly cause trouble at night.

They are cute,
Tony


----------

